
The effects of 137 minimum wage hikes, in one chart - pulisse
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/02/05/raising-the-minimum-wage-doesnt-cost-jobs-multiple-studies-suggest/
======
coolspot
> On average, minimum-wage increases eliminated jobs paying below the new
> minimum, but added jobs paying at or above the new minimum. The two changes
> effectively cancel each other out.

What is missing for me in this paper is the analysis of other effects besides
employment, especially inflation of consumer prices.

It might look good on paper that worker gets $15/hr instead of $10, but if
(s)he has to pay 1.5 times more for rent and groceries it does not change
anything for good.

~~~
DrScump
Note that jobs paying _exactly_ minimum wage are bundled into the "low" graph
before the change but into the "high" graph after the change. I'd like to see
an uncooked graph.

